# Are You Suffering From Andropause?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

We’ve all heard of menopause, right? It’s when a woman goes through the “change of life,” meaning that she’s leaving her reproductive years behind. It’s a transition period where her body produces less hormones, causing all sorts of physical changes. When going through menopause, most women experience emotional changes as well. Mood swings are common. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

